# Discounted Kayaks for AKFF members



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi how do I become akff member am I a member


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Take a look under your name. It says, 'Regular Member'.

I don't know a thing about any outlet discounting kayaks for AKFF members but it would be good for business. I doubt whoever it is you found will make you jump through too many hoops to prove it membership. It would not be in their best interest to put you through a lot of trouble only to have you react by reporting back here they gave you a hard time. If you are interested in whatever yak is being sold, do your research make sure the value of the entire you package is better than any competitor.


----------

